# newbie advise needed



## island_life (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi, really new to saltwater fishing, have been freshwater fishing for a long time. Picked up a Daiwa 47 LC conventional reel with a Daiwa Dipsy Diver 9' medium action rod. Went to Sandy Hook on Sunday. Was only able to cast about 100-150 ft out, there's a line counter on the reel. I was using 17# pline with 4 oz sinker. My questions are: using the equipment I have, how far should I be able to cast out? Assuming I keep the same reel/rod, what changes can I make in my setup to achieve longer cast, i.e., heavier sinker, different line. Is my setup really inferior and I should not bother working with it and change to something else right away? 
Thank you, appreciate constructive criticism/responses.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

island_Life,

I'm not familiar with that reel, but does it have a level wind (I'm assuming LC stands for Long Cast so it shouldn't) as that will certainly slow you down. The line counter may be doing this as well. Also does the reel have any kind of anti-backlash adjustment, kind of like a second, lighter drag usually on the side opposite the handle. I've got this on my Penn 940 and you can significantly alter how far you can cast by adjusting this feature (the drawback is your more prone to rats nest).

Also, I usually spool the 940 with 20# Fireline. This stuff cast very far but again, the trade off can be some nasty tangles. (Fortunatley I've gotten pretty good at freeing the line. This is useful since at least once per outing I get carried away and really try to heave one out there. This is usually when I get careless and end up with a mess, by I digress).

I use a Penn Powerstick, medium action 7 ft rod. with a 3 to 4 oz sinker I'd guess I'm throwing it out about 60 to 70 yards on average (about 180 - 200 ft). This is a rough estimate since I haven't ever measured, I think with a 9 ft rod you should be able to cast a bit further than you are.

One more thought, is your line loaded onto the reel in the same direction it came off of the spool. This is a much bigger problem with spinning reels but it still adds additional drag when casting.

PS, I just looked up the 47 LC, LC stands for Line Counter (if it had teeth it would have bit me). Since it has the levelwind this too will reduce your casting distance.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Not positive on this, but I think the model reel you have is for trolling, not casting. A dipsy diver is a planing device used to troll for salmon and trout. Line counter reels are also commonly employed for trolling...put 2+2 together and it sounds like you bought a trolling outfit. If so, I'd put that outfit for up for sale on e-bay and re-invest.


----------

